# to be in the bushes



## Frappetta

Hello!
Ho un grande quesito,
è una scena di un programma TV americano recente. C'è un gruppo di ragazzi che si prende in giro, uno ha scommesso contro un vecchietto e ha vinto,
allora dice: 
"Yeah, I made about 800. That’s how you got to do it. Everyone was scared, everyone was in the bushes. That’s what we call in the bushes."

Non capisco il senso della parte sottolineata.
Potrebbe voler dire "si sono dati tutti alla macchia"?

Grazie


----------



## london calling

It's poker terminology. From Wikipedia:

_in the bushes, in the weeds: A player slow playing is said to be "in the bushes" during the time he is quietly checking and calling while others bet aggressively. He will eventually "decloak".
_
E quindi no, non significa 'si sono dati alla macchia'.


----------



## alfaalfa

Cauti, aquattati ma forse in questa situazione anche "se la facevano addosso".


----------



## Passante

Sulla difensiva? In attesa degli eventi?


----------



## Frappetta

Grazie mille!!
Penso che nel contesto ci stia meglio un "se la facevano addosso" 
PS: london calling, come hai fatto a trovarlo su wikipedia? Io non ci sono riuscita..


----------



## Mary49

Ecco il link corretto http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_play_(poker) *"Slow playing* (also called *sandbagging* or *trapping*) is deceptive play in poker that is roughly the opposite of bluffing: betting weakly or passively with a strong holding rather than betting aggressively with a weak one".
Anche qui   http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Appendix:Glossary_of_poker_terminology#in_the_bushes  "in the bushes, in the weeds A player slow playing  is said to be "in the bushes" during the time he is quietly checking  and calling while others bet aggressively. He will eventually "decloak".


----------



## cercolumi

"Se la facevano addosso" non mi sembra una buona traduzione. "To be in the bushes" è, come spiegato, una strategia di gioco che prevede che chi ha una mano forte tenga un profilo molto basso in modo da incoraggiare gli altri a rilanci e massimizzare la vincita. Non mi viene in mente niente di meglio di "stare col freno tirato". 
"...tutti erano spaventati, tutti stavano col freno tirato. Questo è quel che si dice stare col freno tirato."
Penso che il senso sia più o meno questo ma probabilmente ci sono modi migliori per renderlo.


----------



## Frappetta

Sì, grazie! ora vedo cosa mi viene in mente


----------



## Odysseus54

Magari "Stavano tutti in campana".  Esiste anche l'espressione "stare schiscio" che ha lo stesso significato, ma e' piu' lombarda, credo.


----------



## cercolumi

Più ci penso e più mi convinco che ci sia qualcosa che non quadra in questa frase. 
Se assumiamo che il termine sia quello in uso nel poker, chi lo pratica è uno che finge debolezza per poi attaccare al momento giusto. E' come se tendesse un'imboscata, un agguato.
 Perchè chi fa ciò dovrebbe però essere allo stesso tempo spaventato? Non lo vedo come un'atteggiamento che si concili con la paura, se non con quella di non prendere alla fine, un piatto abbastanza grande.     Un rischio calcolato più che una vera paura.
Mi chiedo se la risposta non risieda nelle altre parti del dialogo o in un altro significato idiomatico.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Non so se sia adatto al "mondo del poker" ... ma si potrebbe dire "mantenere un profilo basso"?


----------



## giginho

Sula scia di quello detto da Anna (ciao, cara) direi:

Volava basso

Non implica paura ma solo il mantenere un basso profilo.


----------



## Odysseus54

Ma che italiano e' 'mantenere un basso profilo' ?  Che diamine significa ?  

Dal Treccani :

_4a : di basso p_., espressione del linguaggio giornalistico (sul modello dell’ingl. _low profile_), riferita a fatti, situazioni, persone di scarsa rappresentatività, di mediocre significato: _questioni_,_argomenti di basso p_.; analogam., meno spesso, _di alto p_., rilevante, importante, significativo e sim.: _personaggi di alto profilo_.


In italiano 'mantenere un basso profilo' non vuole dire 'non farsi notare', come in inglese - non vuole dire niente, secondo me.  E' un prestito di quelli riusciti male.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Odysseus54 said:


> In italiano 'mantenere un basso profilo' non vuole dire 'non farsi notare', come in inglese - non vuole dire niente, secondo me.  E' un prestito di quelli riusciti male.



Ciao, Odys  

Mutuata sicuramente dall'inglese, ma è un'espressione usata anche in italiano. 
Può piacere o no, ma, di fatto, si usa.  "Garzanti Linguistica" e "Sapere" (Tenere un basso profilo, restare nell'ombra, non dare nell'occhio).


----------



## Odysseus54

Il link a Garzanti e' per 'low spender' -  quell'altro e' Sapere.it ...

Questo link e' piu' onesto. 

*TENERE UN BASSO PROFILO*

È la *traduzione letterale* dell’inglese “to keep a low profile”, che
significa “evitare di attirare l’attenzione”, “agire senza clamore”,
“comportarsi con discrezione”.


Ahime', non ci si puo' allontanare ventott'anni e ti cambiano la lingua a forza di traduzioni letterali dall'inglese ..


----------



## Anja.Ann

Per correttezza, quindi, posto nuovamente il collegamento a "Garzanti":  _low profile _atteggiamento (_m._) discreto, che non si nota, che non dà nell’occhio:_ to keep a —_, tenere un basso profilo, restare nell’ombra, non dare nell’occhio.


----------



## Blackman

Tornando al topic: forse si potrebbe tradurre con _tergiversare (_​a meno che non si tratti proprio di poker...)


Frappetta said:


> Hello!
> Ho un grande quesito,
> è una scena di un programma TV americano recente. C'è un gruppo di ragazzi che si prende in giro, uno ha scommesso contro un vecchietto e ha vinto,
> allora dice:
> "Yeah, I made about 800. That’s how you got to do it. Everyone was scared, everyone was in the bushes. That’s what we call in the bushes."
> 
> Non capisco il senso della parte sottolineata.
> Potrebbe voler dire "si sono dati tutti alla macchia"?
> 
> Grazie


----------



## Odysseus54

Anja.Ann said:


> Per correttezza, quindi, posto nuovamente il collegamento a "Garzanti":  _low profile _atteggiamento (_m._) discreto, che non si nota, che non dà nell’occhio:_ to keep a —_, tenere un basso profilo, restare nell’ombra, non dare nell’occhio.



Ma ci credo, anche se il link non funziona ancora.  

Come dico, il mio e' piu' onesto, si intitola "Arricchisci il tuo lessico con parole forbite".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Odysseus54 said:


> il mio e' piu' onesto ...



Sembra una battuta di spirito, Odys ... "Il mio link è più onesto del link a Garzanti"?   
Scusa, seriamente, non ho capito.


----------



## Odysseus54

Prendo atto e ritorno a tenere un basso profilo.


----------



## cercolumi

Odysseus, a riprova del fatto che l'uso in questa accezione si sia ormai consolidato c'è il fatto, enciclopedie a parte, che tre madrelingua (io, Anja e giginho) lo abbiano usato del tutto naturalmente.
 Continuo a pensare che ci manchino, comunque, pezzi di dialogo e maggiore contesto che forse potrebbero fornire la chiave giusta per una adeguata traduzione.


----------



## 5-ht

Erano intimoriti e stavano sulle sue.


----------



## Mary49

5-ht said:


> Erano intimoriti e *stavano sulle sue* .


Scusami, per i nostri amici non italiani: "stare sulle sue" vale solo per la terza persona singolare  http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/suo_(Sinonimi-e-Contrari)/ *"stare* *sulle* *sue* [fare il contegnoso, *solo alla 3a pers. sing.*] ≈ ‖ estraniarsi, isolarsi".


----------



## Odysseus54

cercolumi said:


> Odysseus, a riprova del fatto che l'uso in questa accezione si sia ormai consolidato c'è il fatto, enciclopedie a parte, che tre madrelingua (io, Anja e giginho) lo abbiano usato del tutto naturalmente.



Certo.

Io, che invece non ritengo che questa espressione appartenga al buon italiano, ma che sia un'acquisto recente probabilmente da qualche cattiva traduzione di qualche telefilm americano , mi permetto di far notare anche l'ordine delle parole, e lo trasferisco ad altre espressioni strutturalmente simili per vedere l'effetto che fa.


"Giovanni mantiene un basso profilo"

"Giovanni ha una assorta espressione"

"Giovanni mantiene una costante velocità"


----------



## giginho

Ody, stiamo sfociando nell'estremismo.

Nelle frasi che hai detto, basta girare profilo e basso e il gioco è fatto.

Inoltre, nel gergo militare, tenere un profilo basso (o basso profilo, come preferisci) vuol dire acquattarsi in modo da non offrire un bersaglio agevole al fuoco nemico cosa che, traslata nel poker (come nel nostro contesto), funziona alla grande.


----------



## 5-ht

Mary49 said:


> Scusami, per i nostri amici non italiani: "stare sulle sue" vale solo per la terza persona singolare http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/suo_(Sinonimi-e-Contrari)/ *"stare* *sulle* *sue* [fare il contegnoso, *solo alla 3a pers. sing.*] ≈ ‖ estraniarsi, isolarsi".


Verissimo.


----------



## Odysseus54

giginho said:


> Ody, stiamo sfociando nell'estremismo.
> 
> Nelle frasi che hai detto, basta girare profilo e basso e il gioco è fatto.
> 
> Inoltre, nel gergo militare, tenere un profilo basso (o basso profilo, come preferisci) vuol dire accuattarsi in modo da non offrire un bersaglio agevole al fuoco nemico cosa che, traslata nel poker (come nel nostro contesto), funziona alla grande.




Nessun estremismo - che ognuno parli come meglio crede.

Mi limito ad osservare che la frase che Cercolumi considera naturale, ha, nella forma in cui e' stata proposta, e che sembra sia quella normalmente usata, una costruzione innaturale per l'italiano.

Probabilmente sono particolarmente sensibile a sconfinamenti e importazioni di contrabbando ancora non santificate da decine di anni di uso perche', pensando ormai da molti anni in inglese il 90% del tempo, se non avessi una tolleranza molto bassa per falsi amici, costruzioni all'inglese riprodotte in italiano ecc ecc, finirei a parlare come parlano a Brooklyn, anzi, a Broccolino 

Problema mio, non datemi retta.


----------



## giginho

Odysseus54 said:


> *finirei a parlare come parlano a Brooklyn, anzi, a Broccolino *



Italians do it better!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Odys 

Però anche l'espressione "sdoganata" dal Treccani (tuo post # 13), seguendo il tuo ragionamento, sarebbe "innaturale" per la lingua italiana: 



> 4a : _di basso p_., espressione del linguaggio giornalistico (sul modello dell’ingl. low profile), riferita a fatti, situazioni, persone di scarsa rappresentatività, di mediocre significato: questioni, argomenti di basso p.; analogam., meno spesso, di alto p., rilevante, importante, significativo e sim.: personaggi di alto profilo.



ma è proprio a causa della derivazione dal modello inglese.   Capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma non sarebbe il primo calco fraseologico da una lingua straniera che entra a far parte di un altro vocabolario (... "broccoletti" a parte, non che io ne sia particolarmente contenta). Ciao.


----------



## alfaalfa

Odysseus54 said:


> non ritengo che questa espressione appartenga al buon italiano, ma che sia un'acquisto recente probabilmente da qualche cattiva traduzione di qualche telefilm americano


In effetti l'espressione è bruttina ma già nel 1997, "_*L'avvocato del diavolo* (The Devil's Advocate)": _Devi mantenere un profilo basso, innocuo, sembrare insignificante, uno stronzetto, emarginato, costantemente nella merda... Guarda me: sottovalutato dal giorno della nascita http://aforismi.meglio.it/frase-film.htm?id=cc20


----------



## Odysseus54

alfaalfa said:


> In effetti l'espressione è bruttina ma già nel 1997, "_*L'avvocato del diavolo* (The Devil's Advocate)": _Devi mantenere un profilo basso, innocuo, sembrare insignificante, uno stronzetto, emarginato, costantemente nella merda... Guarda me: sottovalutato dal giorno della nascita http://aforismi.meglio.it/frase-film.htm?id=cc20



E non e' nemmeno una traduzione letterale del dialogo originale, ma almeno utilizza una sintassi secondo me piu' corretta in come posiziona l'aggettivo.

E qui mi fermo, seno' il moderatore che e' in me mi prende a schiaffoni.


----------



## Lorena1970

_Erano tutti sulle difensive  __( oppure:__ Stavano tutti alla larga __- bisognerebbe sapere di più della scenetta)_Dal tono della frase sembra che il ragazzo che ha vinto abbia rischiato, si sia buttato (infatti dice "E' così che si fa" o qualcosa del genere) e quindi mi fa pensare che con tono da smargiasso dica qualcosa tipo "io ce l'ho fatta perché ho osato/attaccato mentre tutti gli altri stavano sulle difensive". Io la leggo così.

Per quanto riguarda il basso profilo, concordo in parte con Ody: l'espressione in questo contesto non va bene, in generale è tradotta dall'inglese paro paro, e si usa esclusivamente in ambito professionale / business o, se proprio, accademico (l'assistente deve mantenere un basso profilo nei confronti del docente per evitare di prevaricarlo)


----------



## cercolumi

Odysseus54 said:


> Certo.
> 
> Io, che invece non ritengo che questa espressione appartenga al buon italiano, ma che sia un'acquisto recente probabilmente da qualche cattiva traduzione di qualche telefilm americano , mi permetto di far notare anche l'ordine delle parole, e lo trasferisco ad altre espressioni strutturalmente simili per vedere l'effetto che fa.
> 
> 
> "Giovanni mantiene un basso profilo"
> 
> "Giovanni ha una assorta espressione"
> 
> "Giovanni mantiene una costante velocità"



Sono d'accordo circa il fatto che sia un calco, figlio di anni di doppiaggi da telefilm angloamericani, ma non comprendo quale sia il problema con l'ordine delle parole:
Vi comunico un lieto evento;
Gli ha fatto una sonora ramanzina;
Devo darvi una triste notizia;
E' stato proprio un lauto pasto;
Ci vediamo nel tardo pomeriggio;
Etc...


----------



## Odysseus54

cercolumi said:


> Sono d'accordo circa il fatto che sia un calco, figlio di anni di doppiaggi da telefilm angloamericani, ma non comprendo quale sia il problema con l'ordine delle parole:
> Vi comunico un lieto evento;
> Gli ha fatto una sonora ramanzina;
> Devo darvi una triste notizia;
> E' stato proprio un lauto pasto;
> Ci vediamo nel tardo pomeriggio;
> Etc...




Qui c'e' un articolo della Crusca sulla posizione dell'aggettivo qualificativo.  Non ci sono esempi esattamente corrispondenti a questo, ma l'ho trovato interessante, nel senso che introduce un discorso che ha molte variabili, o, come si dice ora, 'molte parti in movimento' ( has a lot of moving parts..).


----------



## Lorena1970

Toc toc…ma non state andando un po' "fuori tema" rispetto al topic del thread…?


----------



## Odysseus54

Stiamo discutendo la validita' di una delle traduzioni proposte.  Una delle obiezioni riguarda la posizione dell'aggettivo qualificativo.  Non mi pare che siamo fuori tema, comunque mi informo.


----------



## giginho

Odysseus54 said:


> Qui c'e' un articolo della Crusca sulla posizione dell'aggettivo qualificativo.  Non ci sono esempi esattamente corrispondenti a questo, ma l'ho trovato interessante, nel senso che introduce un discorso che ha molte variabili, o, come si dice ora, 'molte parti in movimento' ( has a lot of moving parts..).



Molte parti in movimento non l'ho mai sentita, sinceramente

Passando alla Crusca, cito:



> Tutti questi aggettivi mantengono il loro significato "fisico" quando seguano il nome cui si riferiscono per cui un dirigente alto è un 'uomo alto di statura che svolge una mansione dirigenziale', mentre un alto dirigente è 'un uomo che ricopre un carica dirigenziale di alto livello'



Quindi, stando al link che tu stesso hai citato, sembrerebbe che: "un profilo basso" definisce il profilo fisico di una persona tutt'altro che alta, mentre "un basso profilo" indicherebbe una qualità morale o comunque non fisica del nome a cui si riferiscono.

Mi sembra quindi che la Crusca smentisca la tua visione della cosa....o sbaglio?


----------



## Passante

Scusate se vi interrompo, ma finalmente ho trovato una cosa simile con la stessa metafora: Tutti avevano paura e si stavano Infrattando/imboscando... Vi piace?


----------



## Odysseus54

'Imboscarsi' e 'infrattarsi' sono due bellissime parole italiane, molto espressive.  

Il dubbio generale che ho in questa discussione e' che forse stiamo girando intorno a un termine tecnico del poker che o in italiano non esiste, oppure nessuno qui lo conosce.


----------



## cercolumi

Io lo conosco, l'ho praticato, ed ho provato a spiegarlo. E' un atteggiamento di puro calcolo, teso alla massimizzazione del piatto, che mal si concilia con la paura. Per questo ribadisco che a mio avviso mancano parti di dialogo/contesto che aiuterebbero a comprendere e a fornire una traduzione. Nel frattempo sembra che frappetta, che invece possiede queste informazioni aggiuntive, abbia già trovato una sua soluzione. Avevo pensato anch'io ad "imboscarsi" ed anche a "defilarsi" ma, al netto della possibile connotazione sessuale del primo termine, a mio avviso, entrambi suggeriscono più uno "scansare" compiti gravosi o sgraditi che una dissimulazione della propria forza per trarre in inganno gli altri.


----------



## Odysseus54

cercolumi said:


> Io lo conosco, l'ho praticato, ed ho provato a spiegarlo. E' un atteggiamento di puro calcolo, teso alla massimizzazione del piatto, che mal si concilia con la paura. Per questo ribadisco che a mio avviso mancano parti di dialogo/contesto che aiuterebbero a comprendere e a fornire una traduzione. Nel frattempo sembra che frappetta, che invece possiede queste informazioni aggiuntive, abbia già trovato una sua soluzione. Avevo pensato anch'io ad "imboscarsi" ed anche a "defilarsi" ma, al netto della possibile connotazione sessuale del primo termine, a mio avviso, entrambi suggeriscono più uno "scansare" compiti gravosi o sgraditi che una dissimulazione della propria forza per trarre in inganno gli altri.



Parlavo del termine tecnico in italiano.  Lo conosci ?  Sai dove cercarlo ?


----------



## cercolumi

Odysseus54 said:


> Parlavo del termine tecnico in italiano.  Lo conosci ?  Sai dove cercarlo ?


No Odysseus, questi termini tecnici (parlo di _slowplay_, non di _to be in the bushes_ che è ulteriore gergo per definire lo stesso concetto) non vengono quasi mai tradotti, quanto piuttosto, a volte, italianizzati.
Un esempio è (tieniti forte perchè se ti infastidisce _basso profilo_, questo potrebbe rovinarti la digestione)_ foldare_ per _to fold_.
Ripensandoci, la traduzione più adeguata che mi viene in mente è semplicemente "....tutti sono stati lenti e/o attendisti..."


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Sono d'accordo con Cercolumi: servirebbero, almeno, le battute precedenti e successiva.  
Nel frattempo, mi sono "documentata"  (Scusate il post lunghissimo, ma forse, potrà servire anche in futuro agli appassionati di poker). 

Slow play Condurre con fare non aggressivo una mano in cui si ha un punto molto forte, con l’intenzione di coinvolgere il maggior numero possibile di giocatori, incrementando così le dimensioni del piatto.
Slow Play: gioco lento, ossia quando, con una mano molto forte, si gioca senza rilanci per tenere più giocatori dentro il piatto. 

Sandbagging (sinonimo di "slow play"):
“Me_ttere sabbia nella borsa“,_ ossia avere un ottimo punto ma non rilanciare per tenere più giocatori possibile nel piatto per poi spillargli più chips.

Trapping (sinonimo di "slow play"):
The situation in which a player is attempting to represent weakness in an effort to entice an opponent to bet more aggressively. 

Credo che, sostanzialmente, queste tecniche equivalgano ad una forma di "bluff": 
"Termine con il quale si indica l'atteggiamento volto a far credere agli avversari di avere una mano diversa da quella realmente posseduta. Alle volte, quindi, si proverà a dimostrare di avere la mano vincente o, comunque, una combinazione di alto valore, al fine di indurre gli altri giocatori a passare prima dello showdown e vincere così una mano che sarebbe stata perdente._ Nei casi opposti, invece, con il bluff si proverà a mantenere in gioco gli avversari sapendo di avere una mano vincente, al fine di *“intrappolarli*” e vincere un piatto di maggior valore_."



> *Sneak bluffs *_ [to sneak, figurato: cogliere di sorpresa]_
> Their system of bluffing is to slow-play and let their prey do the betting and find them. They believe that the way to trap a player is to lure them by feigning weakness and then surprising their opponents. While slow-playing is a choice that most players will use at times, it’s a way of life for these sneaky bluffers.
> Often, in hold’em, you may be playing with fair cards and a player behind you just limps in. Or, perhaps, hesitates before he calls and seems to be doing it reluctantly. You may then relax and think, “OK, At least I’ve got him beat!” That’s exactly what this sneak bluffer wants you to think. This is actually when you should start to worry. _This quiet player who likes to just call *and hide behind the proverbial bush*_, probably already has you in his or her sights. It’s one of the hard bluffs to avoid since the player is seldom aggressive and plays a pretty tight game.
> [...]
> Experienced players will use all four modes and fit them to the personalities of their opponents. Just remember that hard line aggressive players will either bluff with a dare or attack with their bluffs. _Tight/Passive players *will either sneak their bluffs from behind the proverbial “bush*_”, or bluff on their  ....



E tra i tipi di "bluff" trovo:

Bluff passivo: Meglio conosciuto come Slow Play, rappresenta un comportamento contrario a quello del bluff puro, che è di tipo aggressivo, il bluff passivo si effettua quando si hanno in mano carte forti, e si desidera far credere agli avversari di averne invece di scarse. Così facendo, si mira a far sì che gli avversari rimangano in gioco nella mano in corso, continuando a puntare, azione che presumibilmente non compierebbero nel caso il giocatore con mani forti effettuasse una puntata pesante. L'obiettivo del bluff passivo è ottenere che il piatto aumenti di valore, così da poter riscuotere di più alla fine della mano.




> "..._That’s how you got to do it._ *Everyone was scared*, *everyone was in the bushes*. _That’s what we call in the bushes_."



"Tutti (noi giocatori) avevamo paura, tutti noi stavamo bluffando/dissimulando il gioco, aspettando il momento giusto per uscire allo scoperto." 

Per me ha senso la correlazione delle situazioni: "giocare a nascondersi (in the bushes)/giocare a nascondere il proprio gioco (bluff)" per "sorprendere (sneak) e intrappolare (trap) un avversario" "sbucando fuori all'improvviso (dai cespugli)/mostrando a sorpresa la carta vincente".  

Ma quel "_proverbial_ bush" mi ha fatto pensare che potesse esserci un motivo preciso per aver scelto i cespugli, "bushes" (e non "wood", per esempio): forse la "proverbialità" deriva dall'origine di questo detto? "Charlie's in the bushes". In questo modo, forse si spiega meglio anche il perché di "scared"?


----------

